# San Francisco A&B on PO



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Pretty bad tactics led to this one. 

-Don’t do this alone, especially when you have a LL on you
-Put your gloves on before
-Prone the dude out 
-Have a little authority in your voice


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You beat me to it !! strong work!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

That guy had some sort of training, he pins her down and locks his legs around her torso area and starts going for her throat ...plus he's a fat fuck! should have shot him, but its a fail all around for tactics.


patrol22 said:


> Pretty bad tactics led to this one.
> 
> -Don’t do this alone, especially when you have a LL on you
> -Put your gloves on before
> ...


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

She should be proud...


----------

